# Honda EU3000 no start



## Cobrargc (Jan 26, 2020)

I've got an EU3000i that refuses to start. When cranking the engine it would hint at starting but not fire up. Compression was checked and was about 40lbs so I decided to replace it. I ordered a Honda replacement engine and installed it yesterday. The unit attempts to start exactly the same as with the old engine. I'm not sure what's going on?? The ignition coil is firing the plug. The carb might need cleaned, but the unit won't even start with a bit brake clean sprayed into the carb. This project really has me stumped. Any suggestions?


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

It seems either electrical or fuel related. You say you're getting spark so I would examine the fuel tank, fuel line, fuel shutoff... Anything fuel related.
Disassemble the sediment bowel, check the filter that sits above it.
If that checks-out then the carb is next. It doesn't take much to foul the main jet on these units. 
You could do a search on this, pretty sure this topic has been covered in the past in some detail. 

Good luck!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is the compression on the new engine?
should be around 60 psi
this has compression relief
try propane for fuel... or dribble a small hint of gasoline in...
start with the choke on.
it should at least try to start...

did you change the plug to another plug?
what all have you tested so far?
and do you have the service manual?

join the honda gen group
[email protected]
copy and paste that in your mail program

also use a spark voltage tester they have a kv rating adjustiable spark gap.

walk down the honda service manual electrical test list on the service manual with a good fluke multi meter
and remember just take your time and write down the results.

what was the air gap on the rotor setup?
make sure it is right on the money!
and count your rotor magnets!! make sure they are all there in place!!

I had a 1000i with 4 missing magnets!!
all the electrical tests check on the money!!
that was a real head scratcher!!
and I was suspecting weak field!!
a hz test on the output coils reveled a low pulse count!!

did you reuse the old coil and coil trigger setup??


----------



## Cobrargc (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys. I agree it likely has to be electrical or fuel. I haven't checked the compression on the new engine because it is new. This I something I will do to rule out the engine for sure. I've got a nice heavy stream of fuel from the valve to carburetor. Fuel has been dribbled into the carb with and without choke with nothing but an occasional burp of the engine. The plug is firing as a puff of smoke comes out of the exhaust. A new spark plug was supplied with the new engine. As I said it has the same occasional hint of starting that the old engine had. I suspect a weak ignition coil but unfortunately this would likely require engine removal again to replace. I know Honda has a service bulletin on the EU2200 models to replace the ignition cap (boot) to help with hard starting. I don't know if this extends to the 3000 models as well. I do have a service manual. I'm baffled! I'm thinking about ordering a new coil and carburetor today.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Cobrargc said:


> >>> _The plug is firing as a puff of smoke comes out of the exhaust. A new spark plug was supplied with the new engine. As I said it has the same occasional hint of starting that the old engine had._ <<<


If you haven't actually confirmed viable spark plug voltage (by pulling the plug and watching the for spark to jump the gap) then you should do that before going further.


----------



## Cobrargc (Jan 26, 2020)

OK I've got an update on my generator. The unit still didn't want to start. I'd read somewhere to disconnect the large 5 pin stator connector from the inverter. The generator then fired right up immediately. It ran at for about 19 seconds at around 3,500 RPM until I shut it off. Does anyone know enough about these units to know if it's the inverter or stator? I'd read elsewhere that someone had a similar situation with a Champion generator. The inverter was replaced and they were up and running. I know an inverter is pricey.


----------



## Prov304 (Apr 17, 2021)

Did you ever figure it out? I had an issue once where the generator would start and immediately die and it turned out to be the spark plug arrester. It’s worth anyone having a problem like that to check it. I’m guessing those need to be cleaned pretty often anyway


----------

